# I need some direction how to simplify “Measuring a homes foundation”



## mghjjr

I am a “Crawl Space Encapsulator” and I hope to find and easier way to physically measure the outside perimeter of a homes foundation on either a device or an app downloadable on my IPhone or iPad. I encounter so many variations and challenges from one project to the next measuring the outside perimeter of foundation, trees and shrubs, landscape features and other obstructions such as garbage can enclosures that make accurate corner to corner measurements difficult. I envision a tool where I start at a designated start corner and with a laser device I click a starting point then drag to the next and so on until I return back to the designated start corner, then measuring is complete. Storage capacity of each project is needed and the ability to download and print, the ability to save to file on my iPad for future reference. I found a few apps online and I did not care for all the bells and whistles they contained, I need a basic program that depicts a foundation wall from a plan view, the corner to corner dimensions and possibly a square footage calculation. I look forward to hearing everyone’s feedback, thanks Mike


----------



## Mordekyle

Sometimes the easier solution is better.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

I just measured my home with this. Pretty cool.



Map Developers - we build custom google map api solutions


----------



## wallmaxx

How gnat's ass exact do you need to be?

Some counties will have the building footprint on file to the nearest 1 foot.


----------



## mghjjr

Mordekyle said:


> Sometimes the easier solution is better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Robie, I am an ”Old School kind of Guy” and I agree with you wholeheartedly. Thank you fir your suggestion, Mike


----------



## mghjjr

wallmaxx said:


> How gnat's ass exact do you need to be?
> 
> Some counties will have the building footprint on file to the nearest 1 foot.


Hey Wallmax, nice to hear from you and your suggestion, I need accuracy. The need Is for a tolerance of plus or minus 1/2” and is an important feature when Dry run layout, precutting, stacking and labeling of ground liner and at times when encountering faced with a competitive pricing situation, knowing my dimensions are reasonably accurate might enable me to reduce materials quantities so to get the job.


----------



## Robie

Personally, I'd hate having to price a job with that level of precision and no wiggle room for potential profit or loss.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

I'm curious as to what exactly crawl space encapsulation entails. I envisioned insulating. Is accuracy to that detail that important?


----------



## MarkJames

These houses and yards must be like Ferris Bueller's.

Laser from each to corner to any inside corners, and 50' or 100' tape for the rest.


----------



## mghjjr

Ed Corrigan said:


> I'm curious as to what exactly crawl space encapsulation entails. I envisioned insulating. Is accuracy to that detail that important?


Hello Ed, Crawlspace encapsulation is a process of fabricating a shield made from commercial grade rolled vinyl to prevent excessive moisture/humidity within crawl space so to prevent mold and mildew turn light damage and excessive moisture within structural wood components and which within years turns to failure of your floor system. A more simplified explanation is, it is a reverse swimming pool liner the difference being, it is designed to keep water out of the inside of the swimming pool liner. And the accuracy is more important for the preconstruction preparations we do in our shop with pre-cutting the ground liner pieces and stack them in a preplanned organized manner so to Facilitate the simplicity and expediency of installing the ground liner. Keep in mind most crawlspaces are between 16 and 24 inches head height and very difficult place to cut and roll long lengths of material underneath the house, we invest this time so two best ensure the quality and efficiency of our install.


----------



## TheConstruct

Why do it from the outside? A laser from the inside seems like the most accurate. You need to get down there eventually


----------



## Calidecks

They make roof software to measure roofs. Maybe the software company has something for footprints. I think it's done with Google Earth.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Half-fast Eddie

Use the harbor freight rolling dealie to get a close dimension. If you get the contract, go back and take accurate dimensions from inside the basement or crawlspace with a laser pointer, which is accurate to 1/8”.


----------



## Mordekyle

Calidecks said:


> They make roof software to measure roofs. Maybe the software company has something for footprints. I think it's done with Google Earth.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I thought of that as well, might be helpful.

Then you would have to deduct garage, covered patio, etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Mordekyle said:


> I thought of that as well, might be helpful.
> 
> Then you would have to deduct garage, covered patio, etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also have to deduct eaves as well. May not be practical.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Robie

That's what that program I linked does.


----------



## mghjjr

TheConstruct said:


> Why do it from the outside? A laser from the inside seems like the most accurate. You need to get down there eventually


true on being more accurate and doing so will eliminate subtracting the foundation wall thickness from the outside demissions. I am trying to reduce time spent inside crawl space for its Unforeseen obstructions like, duct work, abandoned heating and air systems, and just anything and everything people chunk underneath there, certainly these are items needed to address in pricing, the clean-up of crawl before system install, just trying to make it easier and faster my fact gathering of the project is best benefited when measuring from outside.


----------



## mrcat

Well then, 100' tape it is! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat

I use the Hover app occasionally to measure for exterior remodeling, that gets you really close, but not near the accuracy you're looking for.






Home Measurement App Creates a 3D Model from Photos


HOVER is a measurement app that provides detailed exterior measurements to quote any project. Create a 3d Model from smartphone photos for easy designs. We provide you with all exterior measurements including roof, siding, windows, doors, brick, stone, trim and all other material types.




hover.to





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mghjjr

mrcat said:


> I use the Hover app occasionally to measure for exterior remodeling, that gets you really close, but not near the accuracy you're looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home Measurement App Creates a 3D Model from Photos
> 
> 
> HOVER is a measurement app that provides detailed exterior measurements to quote any project. Create a 3d Model from smartphone photos for easy designs. We provide you with all exterior measurements including roof, siding, windows, doors, brick, stone, trim and all other material types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hover.to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I reviewed the Hover app and fir exteriors it is the bomb, so versatile and interactive for the homeowner but way to many bells and whistles for my need, thank you for mentioning.


----------

